# GoPro Compatible Light Mount?



## CJones (Aug 3, 2004)

My new helmet has a slick GoPro mount. I thought I would be able to use it for my light (Magicshine) this winter, but have had zero luck finding a GoPro compatible light mount.

I can't be the only one who's had this idea. Anybody know of one? 

I see that someone made some and had them for sale on here but they are long gone.

Thanks!


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

Yeah I remember reading that thread. Maybe you could convince them to make some more. I remember thinking that it was something that could be easily made by 3d printing. Not that I have ever 3d printed anything. There are services on the web where you upload your design and they print it for you. It was $6 for the setup, plus a fee for every cubic centimeter of material used.


----------



## CHnuschti (Nov 12, 2008)

As perfect antipode to your magicchina, sorry, magicshine light I can tell you Lupine has some GoPro mounts in its offers:
Helmhalter
But I fear they are not technically compatible, not to mention the cost and ideological incompatibility.


----------



## find_bruce (May 8, 2011)

Maybe scar can help you



scar said:


> 2x Cree Red XP-E2's mated to Regina Ledil reflectors
> Controlled by a TaskLED LFlex driver set to max output of 1000ma's
> 2600 mah Li-Ion battery
> GoPro Seat post mounted


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Sorry I am just getting around to answer this as I had a mountain bike crash earlier in the week that put me in the hospital for a couple days. Burned in at a high rate of speed and broke two ribs, punctured my lung, and a concussion. Other than that I am good to go.

I have used the CandleTorch one before and remember it to be around $25. Just looked and they are $8.50 now.

I have been using a Drift GoPro Adapter that is about $13. I mill off the part with the slot and remove the foam padding. I then adhere it to the light housing with a thin layer of ShooGoo. The ShoeGoo has an incredible peel strength and works great. You have to be sure and let the ShoeGoo dry for 24hrs before putting any stress on it.

***


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

You can look on the trailtorch website. Their light mounts to the gopro mount. They have a few adapters that might could serve as a DIY mount base.


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

scar said:


> Sorry I am just getting around to answer this as I had a mountain bike crash earlier in the week that put me in the hospital for a couple days. Burned in at a high rate of speed and broke two ribs, punctured my lung, and a concussion. Other than that I am good to go.


Wow that sounds like a very serious crash. I hope you recover soon.


----------



## knoob (Mar 17, 2010)

One of these Magic Shine to Marwi adapter

A little Dremel action and you should be good to go!


----------



## CJones (Aug 3, 2004)

Thanks for all the replies -- couple of these mounts look perfect.
A little modification and I should be good to go!


----------



## engininjaneer (Mar 22, 2017)

So I know this a really old thread, but I think I've come up with a pretty solid solution for anyone who happens upon this thread like I did. Solarforce flashlights makes a tripod mount for flashlight, and one can also find gopro buckles made by Joby with the 1/4 inch thread mount. Coupling these two should provide a solid helmet mounted flashlight. I've provided amazon links for the two below and hopefully can link some pictures later.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NB8512U/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00RZD2Y54/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Why wouldn't you just buy a GoPro tripod adapter? The sleeve is an awesome idea for flashlights to tripod.

But that's a lot of parts to make it work when there is plenty of adapters that have GoPro tabs with the 1/4 stud sticking out to allow a standard camera to be attached to a GoPro mount. Simple fix there.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## engininjaneer (Mar 22, 2017)

If I understand you correctly, you're referring to a mount like this?

https://www.amazon.com/Drift-GoPro-Mount-Adaptor-Cameras/dp/B005V7LFZ6

If if his helmet is like mine (Lazer Oasiz Mips), then it has the gopro buckle attachment instead of the lap joint. And, apart from a few custom 3D printed parts, I've found no direct attachment system for a flashlight. So for me it's only two parts- a gopro buckle with the the tripod thread and a sleeve for the light that can attach to it.

I can see where this would also be useful for attaching lights to kayaks and the like using the gopro adhesive mounts.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

engininjaneer said:


> ...... I've found no direct attachment system for a flashlight.


I've had a few guys order a modified version of my plain tab GoPro adapter to use with flashlights. I just mill a V-groove in the tab portion of the adapter. That allows a range of light diameters to be used. The user attaches the light with their own method. Usually zipties or a small hose clamp.


----------



## engininjaneer (Mar 22, 2017)

So I finally was able to get some images uploaded of the finished setup and maybe this will explain the route I took a little better. The 1/4" adapter that came with the Joby set was too high for my liking, so I ordered a short one on Amazon that works like a charm. I've tried it on and the light points where it should- not too high or low.

I can see where the plain tab adapter could be nice, but I personally don't need the adjustability as the light is already pointing where it needs and it also doesn't reduce the number of total parts needed.



http://imgur.com/PXFCQ


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Ah ok now I see where you were going with that.

Very confusing saying "GoPro compatible" because we all think the tabs and most helmets have the tabs, not the sliding clip.

I personally hate relying on those slide clips because the tabs always end up breaking from taking them on and off constantly.

But that idea of yours is perfect for those using a flashlight for a helmet light!

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## engininjaneer (Mar 22, 2017)

I haven't used them consistently enough to know their workable lifespan. I'll go ahead and get a backup in the mail so I'll be prepared if/when it snaps. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

They don't have a really short life span but I have had them break at really annoying times. If you use then a lot then a spare is a good idea

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------

